# Weekly Memory Verses



## KMK (Dec 13, 2015)

My Youth Leader has requested 52 Bible memory verses for weekly Bible memory. I am trying not to reinvent the wheel. Any suggestions?


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 13, 2015)

Don't know if you are doing this or not, but I've always found it more helpful to memorize huge chunks of Scripture rather than piecemeal verses. It lets your mind "get connected" with the inner logic of a passage.


----------



## Miss Marple (Dec 13, 2015)

memorize a gospel presentation


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 13, 2015)

Selections from Rom 5, Rom 8, Eph 1,2,4, and 1 Pet 2 would be very helpful in a great variety of situations, as well as giving excellent perspective on life through the lens of the gospel.


----------



## KMK (Dec 13, 2015)

These are great suggestions. Any one have anything more specific? I am looking for 52 of them. (I am also trying to avoid reinventing something that already exists.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 13, 2015)

Here's a document with some suggestions for isolated verses.

http://oaktreeonline.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/52-Bible-Verses-to-Memorize-Weekly.pdf


----------



## johnny (Dec 14, 2015)

I know a great app you can use if that's any help.
You can start a memory group that rates the members so you know they are doing their homework.
It also sends message alerts to your phone. It's called scripture typer...


https://scripturetyper.com


----------



## KMK (Dec 14, 2015)

johnny said:


> I know a great app you can use if that's any help.
> You can start a memory group that rates the members so you know they are doing their homework.
> It also sends message alerts to your phone. It's called scripture typer...
> 
> ...



What an awesome resource! I was so excited about this app I had a hard time sleeping. I picked the verses, started our group, and sent out the invitations before 8:00 AM! They are very excited.


----------



## Nebrexan (Dec 15, 2015)

John Piper's ministry created an Android app called Fighter Verses that I use on my smartphone. It displays a new verse every week and includes tools for memorization. Here's the full five-year list of verses that can be sorted by year/week, topic, or reference:

http://fighterverses.com/the-verses/fighter-verses/

_The Fighter Verses focus on 1) the character and worth of our great God, 2) battling against our fleshly desires, and 3) the hope of the Gospel. This five-year memory program is broken down into five sets with one verse or passage per week._


----------

